# The tree fairy does exist!



## David Hill (Apr 17, 2021)

Gor a call from my “Retired” friend (former Game Warden) who now does Tree work—- did I want a Mesquite burl? Well heck yeah! “Good, I’ll drop it off”.
Second— a friend has a rather large DRT or dying Live Oak that they’d like to have a couple of remembrances made from. “Sure !” said I, even though I don’t care for turning it— very dense, heavy, hard as rock wood. This “branch”is about 30” diameter,x 4 ft’ish. Friends are a gift from God— so what’s a little inconvenience?
Oh— the acronym— DRT— around here means —dead right there.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 17, 2021)

You have the greatest friends! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## William Tanner (Apr 17, 2021)

Wonder what goodies are hiding in these pieces?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Apr 18, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 18, 2021)

Burl looks very nice- Live oak chunk- one thought comes to mind first- I bet that sucker is heavy....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Apr 18, 2021)

That burl is awesome Doc, great score! On the live oak, I hope they are good friends. I hate dealing with it, Flatwork or turning.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## David Hill (Apr 18, 2021)

Mike1950 said:


> Burl looks very nice- Live oak chunk- one thought comes to mind first- I bet that sucker is heavy....


Oh yes it is! Took 3 of us to roll it out of trailer.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

